# Lobster?



## Stitch147 (Apr 5, 2016)

Im going to the Miller and Carter for dinner tonight as its my other halfs 50th birthday today. Im planning on having a nice steak with sweet potato fries (as I know these dont spike me too badly) but I fancy having the lobster tail with it.
Has anyone else tried lobster and what were the effects?
I would normally have the mac and cheese side dish, but thats out the window now!


----------



## Lynn Davies (Apr 5, 2016)

Lobster has no carbs in it so it will depend on how they cook it and what sauce it is in.


----------



## Copepod (Apr 5, 2016)

No carbohydrate in lobster flesh to consider. Might be some in sauce, but the less sauce the better - perhaps a dab of lemon mayonnaise. 

Speaking as a marine biologist, I encourage you to check how and where the lobster was extracted from the sea. Use the search function on Marine Stewardship Council website - https://www.msc.org/ to search for sustainable seafood, and check https://www.msc.org/where-to-buy/dining-out/uk to see if Miller and Carter are a responsible eating place.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 5, 2016)

Lobster is utterly gorgeous!  I'd eat it plain, personally


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 5, 2016)

The lobster is plain and I always have my steak sauce on the side.


----------



## AndBreathe (Apr 5, 2016)

Enjoy your lobster.  We have plenty of it here, and it's considerably cheaper than in UK, so very often just lobbed on the BBQ.

I'd suggest ensuring you have something with it, like melted butter (which it may naturally come with) as it can otherwise be a bit dry, unless done to perfection.

Now you have me salivating!


----------



## trophywench (Apr 5, 2016)

If cold, Mayo or hot, Thermidor ....dribble ......


----------



## Austin Mini (Apr 5, 2016)

I nearly had a Lobster once. I was asked which one would I like. I had a steak that night.


----------



## Copepod (Apr 5, 2016)

When I was working as a guide on seal and dolphin swimming tours in New Zealand, on day my boss returned from a SCUBA diving trip and handed me a parcel of damp newspaper and said I could take it home for my tea as long as I could tell what sex it was. I correctly interpretted the shape of telson (tail) as being male. Boiled in water with a bit of mustard powder, very tasty he was too - a rock lobster (Southern hemisphere species, which doesn't have big claws like Northern hemisphere lobsters).


----------



## Copepod (Apr 5, 2016)

AndBreathe said:


> Enjoy your lobster.  We have plenty of it here, and it's considerably cheaper than in UK, so very often just lobbed on the BBQ.
> 
> I'd suggest ensuring you have something with it, like melted butter (which it may naturally come with) as it can otherwise be a bit dry, unless done to perfection.
> 
> Now you have me salivating!


Where is "here", AndBreathe?


----------



## AndBreathe (Apr 5, 2016)

Copepod said:


> Where is "here", AndBreathe?


I'm in the Leewards chain.


----------



## Copepod (Apr 5, 2016)

AndBreathe said:


> I'm in the Leewards chain.



That's West Indies / Caribbean, isn't it? Hope the lobster fishery is sustainably managed, or they won't stay cheap for long.


----------



## AndBreathe (Apr 5, 2016)

Sustainably managed?  Do the boats going out and in at the dead of night know of such things?


----------



## Copepod (Apr 5, 2016)

I don't know about fisheries enforcement in Leeward Islands, but I wouldn't eat seafood anywhere until I had checked sustainability. You could try MSC website.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Apr 5, 2016)

Under no circumstances should you eat lobster. You should send it over to St. Helens and I will tuck righ........no, no no I will ensure it is safely disposed of in the correct fashion. You don't have any spare potatoes as well by any chance I suppose?


I hope you enjoy your dinner. Miller And Carter food is really good. I just don't understand that awful onion bread they serve with everything.  It tastes like an old bath sponge.


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 6, 2016)

They had run out of lobster. 
So I had steak, sweet potato fries, king prawns, scallop and glazed purple carrots. I was at 8.2 before going to restaurant and 6.3 when I got home! I need to go on the Miller and Carter diet!


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 6, 2016)

My record is 5 Lobsters in 1nt. Legs , claws & every little bit !.    Shame they had ran out  still hope you enjoyed Stich


----------



## Alan.tnh (Apr 6, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> They had run out of lobster.
> So I had steak, sweet potato fries, king prawns, scallop and glazed purple carrots. I was at 8.2 before going to restaurant and 6.3 when I got home! I need to go on the Miller and Carter diet!


good result sounds like a good night.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 6, 2016)

Yes good numbers too


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 6, 2016)

I think it helped walking there and back.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 6, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> I think it helped walking there and back.


I know it would  Stich


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 8, 2016)

I just checked the Miller & Carter website for my local one.  Harlow! Thats miles away! More restaurants need to do sweet potato fries round our way.


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 8, 2016)

I love sweet potato fries. The pub we go to every week has started doing them too.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 8, 2016)

Ive found one in Ely. Just up the road from me. Its a steakhouse so right up my street.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 8, 2016)

Austin Mini said:


> I nearly had a Lobster once. I was asked which one would I like. I had a steak that night.



Staying at my friend's house in Almeria, we'd taken some other friends there.  Had been told that the riding stables nearby now did meals so orf we went.  Parked the car, and walked past the garden into the bar.  Garden had a great long run along the back of it, with all these little bunnies frolicking around.  Aaaah, how sweet!

Got drinks, sat down, chat chat.  No sign of a menu, so muggins voted to go and ask at the bar.

No sorry, they didn't have a menu - tonight we could have either lomo or chuletta.

I turn and call across - They've only got pork chops tonight - that OK with everyone?

Don't get me wrong - both my husband and I LIKE eating rabbit.  But I draw the line at eating anything I've been introduced to and shaken paws with!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 9, 2016)

trophywench said:


> Don't get me wrong - both my husband and I LIKE eating rabbit.  But I draw the line at eating anything I've been introduced to and shaken paws with!


Douglas Adams nailed it (as usual!) in The Restaurant at the End of the Universe, when the specially-bred meat animal introduces itself to the diners at the table and even recommends its best bits!


----------



## trophywench (Apr 9, 2016)

LOL Alan - I'd forgotten that bit !


----------

